# e liquid darkening



## Schnappie (12/1/16)

Good day

A week i after i started using the subvod i started noticing the eliquid starts out clear in the tank then gets darker over time(0mg).

Its like it comes from the metal pieces and coil in the subtank.

I primed and tried out a new coil but the problem persists.

Can it be that if i clean the tank and coil i didnt let it dry properly?

Any other possibilities? Please help

Regards


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

That is normal. From the heat. Should not affect the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (12/1/16)

Andre said:


> That is normal. From the heat. Should not affect the juice.


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

@Schnappie - some juices darken over time more than others.

I see it with some of the Vapour Mountain juices I order - which are freshly mixed when you order.
After a week or so in the cupboard, they go a bit more orange - depending on the juice.

I recall once at a breakfast with a few of the guys that one of @Paulie's DIY juices that we left on the table for about 2 hours in the sun had darkened quite a bit - in just 2 hours!

But it still tasted very good.

I am not an expert on this - but I do believe that there is a difference between steeping (which occurs with most juices) and degradation of the nicotine, which can happen if left in the direct sunlight.

But on both accounts, I _think _the juice is still safe to vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/1/16)

It all depends on your flavour concentrates also! If the flavours are alcohol based then leaving it in the sun is not a good idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie (12/1/16)

Thank you

I will keep all this in mind appreciate all the help and knowledge makes the vaping journey so much better

Reactions: Like 1


----------

